# Why Backpacking is Better than Sex



## Carol (Apr 29, 2013)

http://www.thebackpacker.com/trailtalk/thread/35639,-1.php


#24 - backpackers are not embarrassed explaining the birds and the bees to their kids. 


#17 - You don't have to hide your backpacking magazines. 


:lfao:


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 29, 2013)

Nope, nope nope. Backpacking is *not* better than sex.

Unless you have sex *while* backpacking.


----------



## Carol (Apr 29, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> Nope, nope nope. Backpacking is *not* better than sex.
> 
> Unless you have sex *while* backpacking.



:angel:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 29, 2013)

But take off the backpacks first.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 29, 2013)

arnisador said:


> But take off the backpacks first.



LOL.  That fetish is out there...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 29, 2013)

Makalakumu said:


> LOL.  That fetish is out there...


Oh... Just the backpacks then. LOL


----------



## DennisBreene (Apr 29, 2013)

Is there and appropriate belay for sex while backpacking? Or at least some interesting knots?


----------



## Cirdan (Apr 30, 2013)

We norwegians never take our backpacks off so we wouldn`t know the difference.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 30, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> Nope, nope nope. Backpacking is *not* better than sex.
> 
> Unless you have sex *while* backpacking.



:lol:  Is it okay to spell backpacking H-O-T-E-L?


----------



## crushing (Apr 30, 2013)

Wait....so 'backpacking' isn't a euphemism for sex?


----------



## Carol (Apr 30, 2013)

DennisBreene said:


> Is there and appropriate belay for sex while backpacking? Or at least some interesting knots?



Belays and knots, those are for vertical climbs.   I prefer recreation that's closer to horizontal.


----------



## Carol (Apr 30, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> :lol:  Is it okay to spell backpacking H-O-T-E-L?



Absolutely!


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 30, 2013)

DennisBreene said:


> Is there and appropriate belay for sex while backpacking? Or at least some interesting knots?



I presume youre asking what the correct procedure is your tieing your backpacks to one another?


----------



## Cirdan (Apr 30, 2013)

Well if your backpacks don`t match then sex is out of the question. There is the option of putting a bag over your partner`s backpack, but some take offense at that.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh look friends, now we have all kinds of inuendo opportunity.

"I've pitched the tent!"
"Would you like to build a fire?"
"Have you tried filtered water?"
"Protein snacks?"


----------



## DennisBreene (Apr 30, 2013)

Carol said:


> Belays and knots, those are for vertical climbs.   I prefer recreation that's closer to horizontal.



Well, it's at least partly vertical.


----------



## DennisBreene (Apr 30, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> I presume youre asking what the correct procedure is your tieing your backpacks to one another?



I guess that depends on what backpack is a euphamism for.


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 30, 2013)

DennisBreene said:


> I guess that depends on what backpack is a euphamism for.



...Its a backpack. When two backpackers want backpacker sex, they tie their backpacks to each other, as well as any stray lanyards. It helps them stay together, on the long road ahead.


----------

